# Stress e perdita di capelli



## Conilnastrorosa (16 Ottobre 2022)

Ciao a tutti, mi rivolgo in particolar modo alle donne del forum...
In questo periodo autunnale credo che tutte noi soffriamo un po' di perdita di capelli, io in questi mesi pesanti per via di stress ho accentuato questa perdita e non so come gestirla!
Prendo compresse al miglio, due al giorno, uso shampo balsamo e fiale biopoint speedy hair ma non trovo un grande giovamento. La farmacista mi ha consigliato l'olio di mandorle che ho acquistato ma ancora non provato. Voi cosa usate?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Ottobre 2022)

Conilnastrorosa ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, mi rivolgo in particolar modo alle donne del forum...
> In questo periodo autunnale credo che tutte noi soffriamo un po' di perdita di capelli, io in questi mesi pesanti per via di stress ho accentuato questa perdita e non so come gestirla!
> Prendo compresse al miglio, due al giorno, uso shampo balsamo e fiale biopoint speedy hair ma non trovo un grande giovamento. La farmacista mi ha consigliato l'olio di mandorle che ho acquistato ma ancora non provato. Voi cosa usate?


Ha scritto più libri sui cosmetici


----------



## Brunetta (16 Ottobre 2022)

Personalmente ho verificato che ci sono periodi di “muta”, ma nulla di grave se non ci sono gravi problemi ormonali. Esiste l’ ereditarietà sia per uomini sia per donne e la combinazione genetica può essere fortunata o no.
Il mio parrucchiere (non mi vede dal 2019) è calvo, suo padre no. Mio figlio ha capelli folti ereditati dall’unico bisnonno che aveva i capelli.


----------



## Nono (16 Ottobre 2022)

Io ho avuto una collega, arrivata a mettere una parrucca per intenderci, che ha risolto in maniera strabiliante col PRP


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Ottobre 2022)

Conilnastrorosa ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, mi rivolgo in particolar modo alle donne del forum...
> In questo periodo autunnale credo che tutte noi soffriamo un po' di perdita di capelli, io in questi mesi pesanti per via di stress ho accentuato questa perdita e non so come gestirla!
> Prendo compresse al miglio, due al giorno, uso shampo balsamo e fiale biopoint speedy hair ma non trovo un grande giovamento. La farmacista mi ha consigliato l'olio di mandorle che ho acquistato ma ancora non provato. Voi cosa usate?


Massaggio alla cute.
Non solo quando li lavo ma anche  durante il giorno. 
Lenti movimenti circolari
E poi compresse di vitamina D


----------



## Vera (16 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Massaggio alla cute.
> Non solo quando li lavo ma anche  durante il giorno.
> Lenti movimenti circolari
> E poi compresse di vitamina D


Vitamina D? Non B12?


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Ottobre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Vitamina D? Non B12?


No perché in contemporanea mi si sfaldano anche le unghie. 
E con la D funziona


----------



## Brunetta (16 Ottobre 2022)

Non esiste nulla per fermare la caduta dei capelli (a parte il pavimento, come dice Maurizio Costanzo) basta guardare i miliardari calvi e Sofia Loren.


----------



## Angie17 (16 Ottobre 2022)

Ti consiglio innanzi tutto di controllare con le analisi i dosaggi di Vit. D , B 12  e Acido Folico nel sangue. 
Se sono bassi influiscono negativamente, e non solo sulla perdita di capelli ma su altre importanti funzioni. Importante è anche lo Zinco. 

E comunque dovresti andare da un dermatologo specializzato anche nella perdita di capelli, molto spesso con una buona cura di integratori si riesce ad arginare il problema, ma l'assunzione è bene che sia sempre gestita da un medico.  Certo se è dovuto a cause ereditarietà non si può fare granché..


----------



## Vera (16 Ottobre 2022)

Io faccio cicli di vitamine della Bear Benefit specifiche per capelli. Sono vegane, senza zucchero ed i capelli, le unghie e la pelle ne giovano sempre.
(Ottime anche quelle per il sistema immunitario)
Poi ovvio che dipende sempre da caso a caso.
Sono queste:


----------



## Brunetta (16 Ottobre 2022)

Una alimentazione normale non richiede integratori.
Poi, se placa l’ansia, può funzionare.


----------



## Vera (16 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una alimentazione normale non richiede integratori.
> Poi, se placa l’ansia, può funzionare.


A volte l'alimentazione normale non basta.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Ottobre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> A volte l'alimentazione normale non basta.


Non basta solo in casi molto rari di malattie.
Certamente non giustifica il business degli integratori.


----------



## Vera (16 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non basta solo in casi molto rari di malattie.
> Certamente non giustifica il business degli integratori.


Nessuno penso voglia sponsorizzare gli integratori.
Vanno sempre usati con cautela ed in casi specifici, anche perché hanno anche loro effetti collaterali.


----------



## Foglia (16 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una alimentazione normale non richiede integratori.
> Poi, se placa l’ansia, può funzionare.


Allora, su questo posso portare la mia esperienza.  Per perdere peso, ho fatto per un po' una dieta prevalentemente proteica. Col peso, ho notato certamente una perdita di capelli abbastanza consistente. Reintrodotti i carboidrati nella dieta, ne perdo meno


----------



## Brunetta (16 Ottobre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Allora, su questo posso portare la mia esperienza.  Per perdere peso, ho fatto per un po' una dieta prevalentemente proteica. Col peso, ho notato certamente una perdita di capelli abbastanza consistente. Reintrodotti i carboidrati nella dieta, ne perdo meno


Infatti l’alimentazione deve essere varia.


----------



## Marjanna (16 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti l’alimentazione deve essere varia.


Ma domande di questo tipo, comportano un’esposizione nella risposta, che potrebbe andare facilmente contro una certa "netiquette sanitaria" di internet. 
Non me ne volere Bruni, ma "l’alimentazione deve essere varia" non vuol dire niente. 
Si potrebbe suggerire di andare da un nutrizionista e provare a farsi fare una dieta mirata, ma questo potrebbe valere per mille altre cose. 
Hai un problema? Intanto paga.
C’è chi pagando, poi si sente pago.
Domande di questo tipo, poste in rete, cercano un suggerimento come quelli esposti, basati un po’ su un percorso personale.
Poi sta alla persona che legge e che ha posto la domanda, valutare se lo sentono vicino al loro problema.

Una volta dalla parrucchiera mi sono trovata vicino una signora con una marcata alopecia.
La parrucchiera le stava illustrando il possibile trattamento, un ciclo di fiale per una cifra di 600 euro, eventualmente da ripetere.
Non mi sono espressa ovviamente, ma se curava solo da fuori, nel tentativo di un miglioramento di quella condizione, mi sembra quasi un furto.

Anche io credo che sia da valutare l’alimentazione, e specialmente l'apporto di micro nutrienti.
Risposta da web.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Ottobre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma domande di questo tipo, comportano un’esposizione nella risposta, che potrebbe andare facilmente contro una certa "netiquette sanitaria" di internet.
> Non me ne volere Bruni, ma "l’alimentazione deve essere varia" non vuol dire niente.
> Si potrebbe suggerire di andare da un nutrizionista e provare a farsi fare una dieta mirata, ma questo potrebbe valere per mille altre cose.
> Hai un problema? Intanto paga.
> ...


Ma pure da dentro.
Sono sempre sconvolta dal passaparola in rete e fuori per cui tutti sembrano alla ricerca di una Wanna Marchi che risolva i problemi di capelli (ribadisco se si potesse fa crescere i capelli, lui * sarebbe così?) ma pure altri inestetismi, senza mai porsi domande su di sé o sulla società.
Così come si pensa di stare a posto prendendo vitamine o altri integratori NON prescritti per specifiche patologie.
Magari, appunto, su suggerimento della parrucchiera o della vicina di casa.
Conosco persone che campano vendendo beveroni che NON possono avere alcun effetto terapeutico, altrimenti sarebbero definiti farmaci e venduti come tali.
Sono fesserie che ho fatto anch’io (per carità!) da giovane, con una chioma folta, ho messo in testa di tutto, pure con un fai-da-te laborioso (tipo decotto di ortica) poi magari in effetti i capelli erano belli lucidi, ma nulla avrebbe potuto farli ricrescere, oltre il ricambio naturale.
Alimentazione varia non è una definizione vaga, visto che esistono le linee guida sul sito del ministero della salute.

*


----------



## omicron (17 Ottobre 2022)

anni fa per motivi di stress mi sono trovata buche fra i capelli, la dermatologa dopo avermi detto che data l'età fosse normale (32 anni), mi fece buttare 82€ in farmacia tra shampoo, lozioni e pasticche, ovviamente senza il minimo risultato  i capelli poi sono ricresciuti da soli


----------



## Brunetta (17 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> anni fa per motivi di stress mi sono trovata buche fra i capelli, la dermatologa dopo avermi detto che data l'età fosse normale (32 anni), mi fece buttare 82€ in farmacia tra shampoo, lozioni e pasticche, ovviamente senza il minimo risultato  i capelli poi sono ricresciuti da soli


La figlia di una mia amica da ragazzina si era trovata un vuoto di capelli grande come una moneta. Si è poi capito che se li strappava lei nel sonno, una piccola dose di ansiolitico prima di dormire ha risolto.
Per il tuo caso non vedi il legame causa effetto (che non vedo nemmeno io) tra la cura e la ricrescita, ma altre vol lo vedi. Comunque si vede in base alle proprie convinzioni.


----------



## omicron (17 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La figlia di una mia amica da ragazzina si era trovata un vuoto di capelli grande come una moneta. Si è poi capito che se li strappava lei nel sonno, una piccola dose di ansiolitico prima di dormire ha risolto.
> Per il tuo caso non vedi il legame causa effetto (che non vedo nemmeno io) tra la cura e la ricrescita, ma altre vol lo vedi. Comunque si vede in base alle proprie convinzioni.


il mio era un problema  di stress e di intolleranze soprattutto, la dermatologa mi ha dato una cura standard senza farmi mezza domanda, soldi buttati sia con lei che in farmacia, i capelli sono poi ricresciuti da soli dopo un bel po'


----------



## Brunetta (17 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> il mio era un problema  di stress e di intolleranze soprattutto, la dermatologa mi ha dato una cura standard senza farmi mezza domanda, soldi buttati sia con lei che in farmacia, i capelli sono poi ricresciuti da soli dopo un bel po'


Io sono rimasta sempre impressionata dalle diete in fotocopia tirate fuori da un cassetto, senza capire cosa piace, quali pregiudizi si hanno e senza capire almeno quando (non dico il perché) si mangia di più. 
Quelli sono i medici-impiegati.


----------



## omicron (17 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono rimasta sempre impressionata dalle diete in fotocopia tirate fuori da un cassetto, senza capire cosa piace, quali pregiudizi si hanno e senza capire almeno quando (non dico il perché) si mangia di più.
> Quelli sono i medici-impiegati.


purtroppo sono la maggioranza, ne ho trovati tanti che non ti guardano e non ti ascoltano, poi si lamentano se la gente si informa altrove e online


----------



## Vera (17 Ottobre 2022)

Non c'è bisogno di aprire un trattato tutte le volte. Si parlava di perdita di capelli nel periodo autunnale.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> purtroppo sono la maggioranza, ne ho trovati tanti che non ti guardano e non ti ascoltano, poi si lamentano se la gente si informa altrove e online


Il problema è che altrove va scelto bene.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Ottobre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Non c'è bisogno di aprire un trattato tutte le volte. Si parlava di perdita di capelli nel periodo autunnale.


Ma per prendere bioscalin basta la pubblicità.
Del resto il più delle volte si vuole solo qualcosa che plachi l‘ansia.
Che ne dite del collagene per le rughe?


----------



## Vera (17 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma per prendere bioscalin basta la pubblicità.
> Del resto il più delle volte si vuole solo qualcosa che plachi l‘ansia.
> Che ne dite del collagene per le rughe?


Non saprei, per ora non uso nemmeno la crema antirughe.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Ottobre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Non saprei, per ora non uso nemmeno la crema antirughe.


“Attenzione che poi arrivano e non se ne vanno più!” 
 me lo hanno detto per decenni e avevano ragione!


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Ottobre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Non saprei, per ora non uso nemmeno la crema antirughe.


Però devi usare una crema idratante, per evitate che le pieghe d'espressione diventino rughe


----------



## Vera (17 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> “Attenzione che poi arrivano e non se ne vanno più!”
> me lo hanno detto per decenni e avevano ragione!


Io sarò sempre un fiore 
A parte gli scherzi, la mia estetista dice che bisognerebbe usarla, a fasi alterne, anche a 20 anni. Non l'ho mai ascoltata. L'importante è tenere la pelle idratata, elastica. Un po' come si fa per evitare le smagliature.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Però devi usare una crema idratante, per evitate che le pieghe d'espressione diventino rughe





Vera ha detto:


> Io sarò sempre un fiore
> A parte gli scherzi, la mia estetista dice che bisognerebbe usarla, a fasi alterne, anche a 20 anni. Non l'ho mai ascoltata. L'importante è tenere la pelle idratata, elastica. Un po' come si fa per evitare le smagliature.


In realtà ogni crema non può che ridurre la disidratazione dello strato corneo più superficiale.
L'invecchiamento è il prezzo per restare vivi.


----------



## Vera (17 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In realtà ogni crema non può che ridurre la disidratazione dello strato corneo più superficiale.
> L'invecchiamento è il prezzo per restare vivi.


Quindi meglio non usare niente e invecchiare con la pelle incartapecorita.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Ottobre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Quindi meglio non usare niente e invecchiare con la pelle incartapecorita.


Si mette ciò che fa piacere mettere.
Ma non esiste nella di risolutivo. L’invecchiamento non riguarda lo strato superficiale.
Per questo ci sono creme che impediscono la disidratazione.


----------



## Vera (17 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si mette ciò che fa piacere mettere.
> Ma non esiste nella di risolutivo. L’invecchiamento non riguarda lo strato superficiale.
> Per questo ci sono creme che impediscono la disidratazione.


So benissimo che non esiste nulla di risolutivo. Su questo siamo d'accordo. Non avrei problemi, nel caso invecchiassi anch'io come tutti gli altri


----------



## Marjanna (17 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma pure da dentro.
> Sono sempre sconvolta dal passaparola in rete e fuori per cui tutti sembrano alla ricerca di una Wanna Marchi che risolva i problemi di capelli (ribadisco se si potesse fa crescere i capelli, lui * sarebbe così?) ma pure altri inestetismi, senza mai porsi domande su di sé o sulla società.
> Così come si pensa di stare a posto prendendo vitamine o altri integratori NON prescritti per specifiche patologie.
> Magari, appunto, su suggerimento della parrucchiera o della vicina di casa.
> ...


Mah, ni.
Riguardo la calvizia, specie nell’uomo, purtroppo è vero che in tanti casi non c’è niente da fare.
Io non ho questo problema, ma capisco che una donna, possa provare a cercare vie di risoluzione.
Il passaparola non lo vedo necessariamente associato alla ricerca di una Wanna Marchi, per quanto un consiglio possa facilmente passare per un business creato a fronte di una problematica diffusa, ma può essere anche una ricerca di informazioni, da vagliare, su cui porre proprie riflessioni e poi eventualmente decidere.
Una volta il passaparola non era così demonizzato. Se penso alle conoscenze di mia nonna, riguardo l’orto, passano tutte per il passaparola.
Le recensioni su Amazon rientrano nel concetto di passaparola.
Oggi siamo sommersi di prodotti vari, integratori di diverse marche. Si può creare un dispendio inutile.
Non per questo ci vedo la ricerca di un ansiolitico.
Riguardo ai medici, non è questione di fotocopie, è che vengono applicate procedure, protocolli.
Se tu vai da un medico e dici il mio problema è ADN o FHB, viene applicata una procedura, un protocollo già pre-esistente in linea di massima.
Nel sito del ministero della salute esiste un pdf scaricabile indicato come "Linee guida per una sana alimentazione".
Alimentazione varia è una definizione vaga, poichè per quanto ci sia sempre maggiore informazione a riguardo, la maggiorparte delle persone ti risponderebbe che segue un’alimentazione varia, o che segue la dieta mediterranea. Se prendessimo 10 persone di questo forum, tutte onnivore e che dicono di seguire la dieta mediterranea, e ci mettessimo a confrontare la loro alimentazione in un arco di un mese, scommetti che ne uscirebbero cose totalmente diverse?

Alla fine parlare di alimentazione in un topic come questo, è indicare alla persona di prestare maggiore attenzione all’alimentazione.


----------



## ivanl (17 Ottobre 2022)

ma le uova all'occhio di bue fatte nei ciccioli di maiale sciolti in padella, li posso considerare sana alimentazione? poi dopo ho mangiato l'insalata (scondita)


----------



## Brunetta (17 Ottobre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mah, ni.
> Riguardo la calvizia, specie nell’uomo, purtroppo è vero che in tanti casi non c’è niente da fare.
> Io non ho questo problema, ma capisco che una donna, possa provare a cercare vie di risoluzione.
> Il passaparola non lo vedo necessariamente associato alla ricerca di una Wanna Marchi, per quanto un consiglio possa facilmente passare per un business creato a fronte di una problematica diffusa, ma può essere anche una ricerca di informazioni, da vagliare, su cui porre proprie riflessioni e poi eventualmente decidere.
> ...


Ho postato più volte il link delle linee guida.
Ma poi ognuno fa come gli pare.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Ottobre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> ma le uova all'occhio di bue fatte nei ciccioli di maiale sciolti in padella, li posso considerare sana alimentazione? poi dopo ho mangiato l'insalata (scondita)


Fai lo spiritoso, ma sono una buona combinazione, con un po’ di pane, basta che non siano tutti i pasti così.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Ottobre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> ma le uova all'occhio di bue fatte nei ciccioli di maiale sciolti in padella, li posso considerare sana alimentazione? poi dopo ho mangiato l'insalata (scondita)


Insomma. 
Però li puoi posare sul viso nel periodo invernali per reintegrare uno strato di grasso per affrontare l'inverno, chissà magari eviti screpolature


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In realtà ogni crema non può che ridurre la disidratazione dello strato corneo più superficiale.
> L'invecchiamento è il prezzo per restare vivi.


Considerato che alla fine si muore tutti, smettiamo di fare la dieta stronzata pet la siloutte perfetta


----------



## ologramma (17 Ottobre 2022)

io iniziai a perdere i capelli verso i quaranta  , piano piano dopo ritornati dalle vacanze estive , sempre nel periodo delle castagne  , per un po' di anni  è andata così  , mi sono un po' svuotato .
Non ricordo quando tutto si è fermato , ne ho persi solo al centro della testa   , ho la fortuna di avere i capelli castani con un po' di capelli bianchi , mi danno meno anni  ma la carta di dindirinda  c'è scritto quello che non posso cambiare.
Non so perchè li ho persi , non m'interessava  , sapevo che gli uomini spesso li perdono  , ora invece vedi ragazzi pelati anche se si capisce che una parte ancora c'è


----------



## ologramma (17 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Considerato che alla fine si muore tutti, smettiamo di fare la dieta stronzata pet la siloutte perfetta


ma vuoi mettere se dimagriamo che figura facciamo nella bara ?
Tolto lo scherzo per quello che ho scritto , essere magri e in forma ci fa vivere anzi si fa soffrire meno gli acciacchi dovuti all'età


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma vuoi mettere se dimagriamo che figura facciamo nella bara ?
> Tolto lo scherzo per quello che ho scritto , essere magri e in forma ci fa vivere anzi si fa soffrire meno gli acciacchi dovuti all'età


Si certo, ma quella e privazioni esagetate non avrebbero senso


----------



## ologramma (17 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Si certo, ma quella e privazioni esagetate non avrebbero senso


io non mi sono privato di niente , perchè non ho tolleranze , solo ho ridotto le porzioni e faccio sport.
Io mangio tutto  anche carni grasse  ma una volta a settimana , come anche  il fritto  una volta al mese se mi ricordo , i bucatini  alla matriciana  preferisco i rigatoni  , sempre meno di un etto.
Sciapo da una vita ,  poi non soffro di colesterolo  che vuoi de più ? 
Ah di una cosa sto a dieta e la sai , devo fare la dieta far da se


----------



## Brunetta (17 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Considerato che alla fine si muore tutti, smettiamo di fare la dieta stronzata pet la siloutte perfetta


In effetti


----------



## Angie17 (17 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Considerato che alla fine si muore tutti, smettiamo di fare la dieta stronzata pet la siloutte perfetta


C'è un detto che dice: "Vivere da malati per morire da sani" 




ologramma ha detto:


> io non mi sono privato di niente , perchè non ho tolleranze , solo ho ridotto le porzioni e faccio sport.
> Io mangio tutto  anche carni grasse  ma una volta a settimana , come anche  il fritto  una volta al mese se mi ricordo , i bucatini  alla matriciana  preferisco i rigatoni  , sempre meno di un etto.
> Sciapo da una vita ,  poi non soffro di colesterolo  che vuoi de più ?
> Ah di una cosa sto a dieta e la sai , devo fare la dieta far da se


Sono d'accordo, una buona dieta con esercizio fisico non è una privazione senza senso, ma prendersi cura di se ed anche di chi ci sta accanto. Non è mai buona cosa arrivare con il colesterolo a 300 o con i trigliceridi alti..  ci si deve pensare prima per evitare guai maggiore e medicine in più da prendere.


----------



## ologramma (17 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> C'è un detto che dice: "Vivere da malati per morire da sani"
> 
> 
> 
> Sono d'accordo, una buona dieta con esercizio fisico non è una privazione senza senso, ma prendersi cura di se ed anche di chi ci sta accanto. Non è mai buona cosa arrivare con il colesterolo a 300 o con i trigliceridi alti..  ci si deve pensare prima per evitare guai maggiore e medicine in più da prendere.


Spesso neanche con la dieta il colesterolo si abbassa ,ci vuole anche lì molto sport combinato con la dieta e si sta per lo o pelo nei parametri


----------

